# Tyre Mileage



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

How much mileage do you get from your tyres?

I reckon I am a fairly 'gentle' driver, rarely exceeding 60mph for any length of time and not routinely hard on brakes or accelerator. Our van is probably loaded to near the limit, last time I put it over a weighbridge the axle loads (tonnes) were 1.26 front and 1.84 rear giving 3.1 total. They have probably crept up a bit since 2011!

The table in the attached Word doc shows the mileages I have been getting over the last few years. In summary I now seem to be getting about 10K front and 30K rear. Is this typical?

Alan


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

These figures look very low to me. Our 18month old tyres (at about 6000miles) still seem to have lots of tread. You are doing a lot more miles' but even so...... The only time that I have actually replaced tyres was because of age. I must measure them when we next go to the van.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Your mileage for the tyres is about right for the rear, however the fronts should do between 20k and 35k.miles.or between 5 and 6 years check for cracking and splitting in the tread and sidewall.

I would say that the reasons your front tyre wear is high could be down to a tyre pressure too high, or cornering at too high a speed. 
You could help us decide if you can tell us if the wear is uniform across the tread or if the centre tread is worn more than the side tread, or the other way round.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've just replaced the Michelin Camping tyres from the front of mine, they were the originals, (the van was new in October 2007) and had done nearly 50,000 miles! They were in good condition, just passed the MOT, but an advisory on one of them that the tread marker was getting close! I don't now whether the previous owner had moved the tyres around, but apparently it's not good practice these days? I had replaced the rears soon after I got the van 3 years ago, buying one new and the fitter moved the spare (original unused!) to the other side of the axle. Both are doing fine and have lots of tread. I would point out that the van sits in the shade when on my drive and is used at least once a month - it doesn't stand in one place for more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

When we traded in our AutoTrail earlier this year it had done 23,500 miles in 3 years on the original Continental tyres.
Still a fair bit of life in the fronts and the rears were perfectly OK. The van was rated at 4,250kg and I tend not to dawdle when driving although I also try to keep it smooth.

Richard.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quite a bit, depends on the tyre compound
Michelin X Camping would go on for ever, except for side wallcracks.
The Michelin Agylis, is a softer compound and will wear out quicker than the old X camping.
Continental Vanco (not camping tyres) will go on for ever and ever and ever!
The above is my own direct experience.
A couple of days ago, I was speaking to a tyre fitter and he told me the Continental Camping tyres would wear out quicker then the Michelin, but he was trying to sell me Michelin!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Our 16" Michelin Agilis fronts only have about 50% of their available tread left after just 5k miles. Front axle last came in at just under its max at 2000kg and the tyres are run at 64psi, not the recommended max of 80psi. Next year we'll be swapping the fronts for a pair on the rear tag to even out some of the wear.


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

I think in 2007 the Michelins would have been the old camper type. When I replaced ours after 6 y 1m (by age of van, 7y by tyre markings) and not 4y 4m as I incorrectly showed in the table, there was still plenty of tread left. I think the new Aegis type must do less mileage.

The wear is pretty even across the tyres, although the NSF does tend to wear a bit more than the OFS. The Toyo HO9s have been run at their maximum recommended pressure 65psi as advised by their technical manager. The Michelins were run at 85psi. 

The Toyos are a full winter tyre, the Michelins only M&S rated. As we do more than half our mileage in the summer I was expecting the Michelins to do significantly more mileage than the Toyos but this has not happened in practice. On the one occasion I have fitted the Michelin Aegis, (front only) I got only 11445 miles so I reverted back to the Toyos. However the Toyos are now giving me about the same mileage as the Michelins.

Another factor is that the Toyos are 225x70 but the Michelins were 215x70 (215s weren't available when I fitted the first Toyos, hence fitted 225s all round. Thought I would return to the manufacturer's 215s when I fitted the Michelins on front only, but after getting only 11K miles I reverted to 225 Toyos). Don't know if this has any significance on mileage.

Up until this time last year the tyres were only infrequently checked for pressure and some times I must admit they were a bit low. Since fitting the last set of tyres I have aquired an electric compressor and installed Tyrepal so now run at a constantly monitored 65psi.

Following my recent MOT advisory I think I shall fit another pair of 225 Toyos, especially as they are £75 now as opposed to £128 this time last year (Black Circle).

Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

holeshole said:


> I think in 2007 the Michelins would have been the old camper type.
> 
> Alan


Alan - my "old" ones were the Michelin Agilis camping tyres, replaced with the same (M&S marked). Blackcirlces were lowest price (fitted locally).


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I have no detailed knowledge of the history of the Agilis Camper, I just seem to remember the range changed about 2007. I might well be (probably am!) wrong. However it would seem I am not alone in getting low mileage on the newer tyres!

Alan
http://www.whatvan.co.uk/test-drives/first-drive/2008/michelin-agilis-—-april-2008


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

For info...Changed my Michelin X Campers in April 2008 for the _new_ Agilis campers.
The _new _Agilis campers were changed in February 2014 for a similar set simply due to age.
They had done about 25K miles and were about 50% worn.

Today....after about 6k miles the fronts read 6mm and the rears 7mm.
I think new they are normally about 9mm!?

MH 3500Kg and always travel near maximum weight!

HTH:smile2:


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

EJB said:


> For info...Changed my Michelin X Campers in April 2008 for the _new_ Agilis campers.
> The _new _Agilis campers were changed in February 2014 for a similar set simply due to age.
> They had done about 25K miles and were about 50% worn.
> 
> ...


So at that rate of wear you should get about 15K on the front.

Alan


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a similar wear pattern on my Hymer to BognorMike. I changed mine after 8 years and 40,000 miles simply because of the age of the tyres; tread depth had years left on them.

When I spoke to Michelin in late summer, they warned me that running the tyres outside their recommended pressures, could cause overheating and increase wear. I don't believe everything Michelin tell me but it seems a common thought that under inflated tyres can increase wear.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Logic says you are correct Alan but I would expect at least 20K as wear does tend to slow throughout a tyres life!?


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Why?


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've got Michelin Agilis tyres on my van.

The rears have not been replaced from new and after almost 29K miles have just over 7.5mm of tread left.

The front ones I replaced at just over 15K miles and are down to 4.5mm after a further 14K miles. I think I measured the Agilis at 8mm tread depth when new, so the rears are going to last until there 'time outdate wise, the fronts based on current wear rate should last at least for 25K miles based on renewing when at 2mm left.

I don't think that's bad for a 4.5T van which is driven fairly enthusiastically.

Richard


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Chasson Flash S3 tyres*

About to change the original 8 yo Michelin 215/75 R16 C after 40K miles due to their age although none showing any sign of distress.
The front axle weight is c.1560kg and the rear c.1680Kg. Have been running front tyres @ 48psi and rears @65psi. The tread depth is even across treads @ fronts 5mm and rears 3mm.
Any ideas for less durable tyres that give a softer ride?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have just changed my Michelin Agilis on the front with 2 Conti Campers. They were down to 2mm and have done 17.5k miles in 4.5 years. The rears are still plus 6/7mm in tread however they are pushing 4-5 years old so will have to be changed at some stage I guess.

The MH is c.4.5 tonnes and I drive at 50 on single/60 on Mway and duals.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

The new Michelin Agils Campers are far better in my opinion than the old XC and I've been perfectly happy with the all round performance. 6 x 225/75 R16.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

The "new" Agilis is a lot softer than it's predecessor, the Camper CP (I think that's what it was called?). Again, we had the "old" type of tyre when we bought the MH in January 2014. The tyres had done 12.5k miles since new in 2008 (date stamped 2007) but all were showing signs of side wall cracking but hardly untouched on tread depth.

So yes, the Agilis is a softer tyre but do consider the Conti ones that Graham has mentioned as I'm not convinced with the longevity of the Agilis on a fwd MH with the front axle at 2100kg.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Paul - I find my TAG axle 'nose light' and have wheel spun before. How do you find it? I'm thinking wet roads on a steep incline/1st gear etc

Traction on wet grass is virtually non existent too however I am hoping some brand new tyres will help that

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Front tyres take all the loading on FWD.

All the of the power to move forwards 
All the steering
The vast majority of the braking

They certainly earn their keep.

So they will always wear much faster than the rears that are basically only there to stop the rear of the vehicle dragging along the road!

I would expect to get 15-20K out of a set of front tyres treated reasonably gently, however tyre compound and driving style have a HUGE bearing on tyre life.

Andy


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Graham - fully loaded at 5020 kg (yes, slightly over weight but can dump the water lol), the front axle was around 2050 kg, the rest on the rearmost axles with the middle being higher than the rear one. On level and slightly sloping *firm*, wet grass, no problem pulling away in 1st (manual box). TBH, a lot will depend on how solid/firm the ground is under the grass. Only time we get the front wheels to spin is on wet tarmac like an uphill T junction where we lose traction momentarily but have never failed to get moving (no ESC, ESP etc aids on the 2008 X250).


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

TDG said:


> About to change the original 8 yo Michelin 215/75 R16 C after 40K miles due to their age although none showing any sign of distress.
> The front axle weight is c.1560kg and the rear c.1680Kg. Have been running front tyres @ 48psi and rears @65psi. The tread depth is even across treads @ fronts 5mm and rears 3mm.
> Any ideas for less durable tyres that give a softer ride?


Further to this the attached exchange will interest some:

Question, Information: What are the recommended pressures for 1600 & 1700 axle loadings on Vanco Contact 100 113/111R size 215/75 R16 C tyres?
E-mail: 
First Name: Tim
Surname: Gibbs

Hello Tim

Thank you for your email and I completely understand your concern.

It is extremely likely that the relevant information supplied with the chassis is documented for use as a commercial vehicle, therefore proposed before the conversion to a motor home. For this reason, Continental tyres would always recommend having the motor home weighed on a weigh bridge at your heaviest travelling weight, including liquids to achieve specific axle weights. In some cases the coach builder will also put their recommended pressures on the vehicle plate. However, the majority put this to the maximum inflation pressure of the tyre to cover all loads being applied and not specific loads which often, are not near the plated weight you actually travel at.

The volume and pressure of the inflation medium is what carries the load and if it is not sufficient then the tyre can suffer damage, hence why it is extremely important for the correct loads to be obtained, in order to inflate the tyre correctly.

The 69 psi written on the side of the tyre is for the Northern American market only and the inflation pressure of the tyre can exceed this value within its safety operating range. 
Based on the following:

ContiVan Contact 100 215/75 R16 C 113/111 R tyres.

Front Axle: 1600 Kg - 3.25 bar/ 47.1 psi (maximum weight 1700 kg)

Rear Axle: (single fitment) 1700 Kg - 3.5 bar/ 50.7 psi (maximum weight 1800 kg)

Rear Axle: (twinned fitment) 1700 Kg - 3 bar/ 43.5 psi (maximum weight 3020 kg)

I hope this helps and any further enquiries (no matter how small) please do not hesitate to ask, we are always happy to help!

Best Regards

Alex Wilson 
Product Support Engineer

Visitors Address:
Continental Tyre Group Ltd
DC2 Castle Mound Way
Rugby
United Kingdom
CV23 0WB

Direct Line: +44 (0)1788 566240
Fax: +44 (0)1788 517731
E-Mail: administrator.technical @conti.de
Web: http:// www.continental-tyres.co.uk 

Based on this excellent & quick response I have ordered 4 of these Continentals from TyreShopper.co.uk at £103 each.

________________________________________________________________________


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Further to my pervious , have has more useful stuff from Continental:
Hello Tim,

The 113/111 are indeed load ratings of the tyre. 113 is for a single axle fitment (two tyres per axle) and the 111 is used for twinned fitment (four tyres per axle). The twinned axle is slightly lower due to the tyres running next to each other and therefore cooling, stability and performance all take an effect.

Each tyre (single fitment) has a maximum load of 1150 kg (113) which you have already stated. This is the maximum load the tyre can take at maximum pressure and still perform to its maximum. The weights I have provided are the maximum weights for that given pressure as you already hinted.

Here is the chart for you specific tyres.

I hope this makes it much clearer.

Best Regards

Alex Wilson 
Product Support Engineer

Have just had said tyres fitted and undoubtedly they are quieter and softer.
TDG


----------

